# Effects of prep after colonoscopy



## Jeanne Cadorette (Sep 7, 2002)

Hi, I am new at this bulletin board thing. I will have a colonoscopy in a few weeks and will of course have to go through the prep. What kind of effects does the prep have after the colonoscopy? Does it make your intestine even more fragile after you have taken all that stuff to clean it? Do you end up having more acute bouts of diarrhea for a while? Thanks for your answers.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Martine,I just went back to my usual D after the colonoscopy. I didn't have any abnormalities in there, though--it might be different for people who had biopsies taken or where they found inflammation.


----------



## suzanne_on_ca (Sep 7, 2002)

I would suggest to eat a bit lighter and gentler food for the first day or two.Maybe something like yoghurt will help to replace flora lost during the intense evacuation.


----------



## Mynzaboxer (Sep 6, 2001)

Ditto on the above . I didn't experience any after effects from the prep ...


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I actually felt better than ever after the colonoscopy and prep! Haven't had any effects of colitis. The prep is such a good cleansing for your body-gets rid of any bacteria, etc that you may not know you have.You'll be fine-99% are!


----------



## Heckle & Jeckle Bowel (Jul 11, 2002)

Hate to be a downer, but I am experiencing more spasms after procedure and prep, eventhough they diagnosed me with IBS. For some reason 2 weeks before the procedure it seemed like I got everything under control. I guess because now the intestines have more room to allow the gas to accumulate is the only thing I can think of. But by shoving food in my mouth and metamucil wafers I believe it is cutting down on the buildup of gas.


----------



## Gabrielle (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't know if it was the prep or the procedure that caused my bowel to be super tender and bloated. They pumped air into me during the procedure and so I had a lotta wind to get rid of too. I was sore for 2 days and feeling much better after 4.


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

I fasted and then got completely cleaned out by the prep, then I had nausea and dry heaves (sorry, TMI!) for 24 hours after the procedure from the Fentanyl (narcotics are just evil), so I didn't really eat for about 5 days. It was paradise! Took me about two weeks before I was eating "normally" (ie, normal for me), and then things were the same. No better, no worse.


----------

